# Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen



## makrogame (4. September 2015)

*Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*

Er soll natürlich auch optisch schön sein und nicht einfach nur weisses Papier. 
Gibt es ein Programm das es auch für Anfänger leicht macht sowas herzustellen. Oder ist es besser das online zu machen zB bei gutscheinkarten24.de
Mit OpenOffice hat das irgendwie nicht geklappt. Also am besten ein idiotensicheres Programm. 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Amon (4. September 2015)

*AW: Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*

Das müsste mit Gimp gehen meine ich. Kannst das ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## yingtao (4. September 2015)

*AW: Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*

Die Frage ist wie idiotensicher das sein soll. Am sichersten ist es wenn man es direkt im Onlineshop macht, einer Druckerei (muss man gucken ob die den Service anbieten) oder einen Shop für Werbemedien (ist aber recht teuer). Gimp ist einfach nur eine kostenlose Alternative zu Photoshop. Man muss schon mit so einem Programm umgehen können um das Ergebnis zu erhalten was man sich vorstellt. Theoretisch ist es das selbe als wenn man versucht sowas über Paint zu machen, nur mit mehr Funktionen die einem zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## S754 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*



Amon schrieb:


> Das müsste mit Gimp gehen meine ich. Kannst das ja mal ausprobieren.



Gimp und idiotensicher? Naja 
Das Programm ist nicht gerade einfach.

Da ist Paint.net leichter @TE


----------



## taks (4. September 2015)

*AW: Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*

Hast du ein Beispiel wie das etwa aussehen soll?
Dann kann man vllt. eher ein passendes Programm vorschlagen.


----------



## nur (4. September 2015)

*AW: Möchte am Computer selbst einen Gutschein erstellen*

Man probiert sowas unkompliziert aus,oder aber sucht sich im Internet für den gegebenen Anlass Vorlagen (gibt's auch für "officepakete") und gestaltet diese entsprechend weiter bzw. um.. das geht dann z.b. mit libreoffice oder paint...


----------

